
The ghostly radio station that no one claims to run - kafkaesq
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20170801-the-ghostly-radio-station-that-no-one-claims-to-run
======
hourislate
According to some discussion, this radio station was reactivated soon after
Russia's invasion of Crimea. Before that it had not been broadcasting for a
while.

